# how to play asf files???



## mayneu (Nov 20, 2006)

i cant play the asf files(.wmv & .wma). i downloaded these clips recently from emule. since its a .wmv file its refusing to play...

i tried opening it with vlc player, but it shows as if someone is pouring mixture of paints on the screen.....

when i used gspot to know more about file, it showed it as asf files. when i tried rendering it, it said rendering failed.

i know it has to be played in windows media player. but it keep on showing downloading media usage right..... and keep on showing that......unless i cancel it.

why is it so? how do i rectify this problem? is there by any chance that i can view these clips using any other player? 

its a rare clip to be found on internet, anyone pls help me....


----------



## overclocker (Nov 20, 2006)

Use K-LiteMega Codec Pack 1.61.


----------



## mayneu (Nov 20, 2006)

overclocker said:
			
		

> Use K-LiteMega Codec Pack 1.61.



did u mean 1.60? i couldnt find 1.61 version. i found an update for 1.60 even that was labelled as 1.60, nothing more.....

its a free software, u could have given the link if it was 1.61 version.....

anyway, let me try if it plays wmv files..... i think u have read my post fully and answered it right???


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 20, 2006)

simply use any  of the following win media player 7/8/9/10/11


----------



## mayneu (Nov 20, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> simply use any  of the following win media player 7/8/9/10/11



"downloading media usage right....."   this is the message when i paly these files.... like .wmv. then it asks me to play a porn clip or cancel.only 2 options. if i play it, it says no membership found, if i cancel it, my file is not played...

why is it so? what a clip recorded on a tv shows got anything to do with the porn clip? that too for digitl rights?..... does microsft trade on this licencing business with porn clips?.... why this f*@#ing windows media player 11 is acting so weird???
__________
i found the link for k-lite codec 1.61 on this forum only. sorry for replying without searching....

i was happy when u replied so affirmatively, but to my bad luck, even k-lite mega codec is not playing the .wmv file.....

its saying, cannot render the file...... what the hell does it mean???

can no one in this world play a media file with this extension with any player???
i think this is a challenge to the digitians....

i thought nothing is impossible in the software segment..... but i am fooled so easily..... i am truly hurt...i didnt get the help from here.....


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 20, 2006)

mayneu said:
			
		

> "downloading media usage right....."   this is the message when i paly these files.... like .wmv. then it asks me to play a porn clip or cancel.only 2 options. if i play it, it says no membership found, if i cancel it, my file is not played...
> 
> why is it so? what a clip recorded on a tv shows got anything to do with the porn clip? that too for digitl rights?..... does microsft trade on this licencing business with porn clips?.... why this f*@#ing windows media player 11 is acting so weird???
> __________
> ...



Brother you are trin to play a protected wmv/asf file. you CANNOT play this file, unless you install the rights to play it(which win media player is trin to in your case). the file you've downloaded mus be a porn one  and that to protected, which checks for your genuiness  at the serve.thats why you are not able to play it. there is nothing wrong with the media player.


----------



## mayneu (Nov 20, 2006)

oh i see..... i cannot play .wmv files then. its a howard stern show clip man. i think u know what it is. 

thats not a porn clip. its a reality based tv show. sometimes contain sexual material.

ok, anyway is there by any chance i can get those howard stern tv shows on the net? by any means other than by becoming a paid member?


----------



## sqd (Jul 7, 2007)

I am also trying to play an .asf file in Windows Vista using Windows Media Player 11.

It keeps asking for an audio codec.  So far I have none found one that will work.

This is an asf file made on a camera I own.  I did not download it.


----------



## shankar123 (Jul 17, 2007)

hiii..............


----------

